
A quick background recommender systems including the BPR algorithm - eggie5
http://www.eggie5.com/99-recommender-systems
======
eggie5
Most rec-sys these days are focused on collaborative filtering techniques
based on SVD. This is the motivation behind the winning netflix challenge
submission.

